# Ron Artest Trade Idea



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow, I just got off the phone with my friend Pete who works in the Celtic's season ticket department and he told me that the buzz in the office is that Danny has struck a deal for Ron Artest! Supposedly the word is that it will be Ricky D, Marcus or Kendrick (that is what's holding the deal up) and a 1st round pick for Ron and a second rounder in 2007 and Phoenix's 2nd in 2008. I'm literally shaking with excitement, the deal he says should be completed within a matter of hours and Ron will make his debut on Friday @ Philadelphia if everything goes thru. Pete's idea was that with Pierce's trade comment coming out in the papers Ainge felt the need to make Pierce happy and still feel that we are geared towards winning. Im playing it by ear so I'll try and keep everyone updated as I hear more. PLEASE GOD MAKE SURE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT OKAY!



Let's keep our fingers crossed.


GO CELTICS!!!!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

IF that's true, you just scored the scoop of the year. 
God, I hope it's not Davis, but why else would THEY do it??


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

Im not concerned with Davis, I don't want to tarde Perkins . I really hope they will take Marcus instead.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

Davis and Banks


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

damn homie thats the scoop of the year if ur right...we'll see what happens...


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

My friend said contrary to reports, Ainge never offered a 1st round draft pick originally. He only mentioned Ricky and Banks. When he offered, the Pacers GM told him that they wanted Big Al, but Danny refused. Now talks have heated up and it has escalated where Ainge has put a first rounder on the table and possibley Perk. I will still like the trade if Perk is included, but I'll love it if it's only Ricky, Banks and a draft pick.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

i dont believe it and i dont wanna believe it...

trading ricky davis will be the biggest mistake :curse:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



> Wow, I just got off the phone with my friend *Pete* who works in the Celtic's season ticket department


That better not be the Pete I think it is, if so ignore the source


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> My friend said contrary to reports, Ainge never offered a 1st round draft pick originally. He only mentioned Ricky and Banks. When he offered, the Pacers GM told him that they wanted Big Al, but Danny refused. Now talks have heated up and it has escalated where Ainge has put a first rounder on the table and possibley Perk. I will still like the trade if Perk is included, but I'll love it if it's only Ricky, Banks and a draft pick.


if ricky gets traded... ill most likely not watch any celtics games until i hear danny ainge is gone..


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



pokpok said:


> if ricky gets traded... ill most likely not watch any celtics games until i hear danny ainge is gone..


Are you in the Buckets Brigade?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

cey


DWest Superstar said:


> That better not be the Pete I think it is, if so ignore the source


Don't worry. I don't think Peter Vescey works in the Celtics season ticket office.


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



DWest Superstar said:


> That better not be the Pete I think it is, if so ignore the source


I don't want to mention last names because I don't want to get him in trouble, even mentioning a first name is risky though. He was the first person to call me up near the end of the deadline last year and say that we were about to get Toine back, so I'm not sure if we are talking about the same guy.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

If we could get Artest without losing Rickey, it would totally redeem Ainge in my eyes, but I don't seem them going for it without Rickey unless they are that desperate for a draft pick. 
Artest is a helluva defender, but I really think trading Rickey will come back to bite us.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



Lanteri said:


> cey
> 
> Don't worry. I don't think Peter Vescey works in the Celtics season ticket office.


i think he means Peter May


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> I don't want to mention last names because I don't want to get him in trouble, even mentioning a first name is risky though. He was the first person to call me up near the end of the deadline last year and say that we were about to get Toine back, so I'm not sure if we are talking about the same guy.


Trust me when I say I am "inside" the organiztion and that I probably know this Pete frined of yours.


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



DWest Superstar said:


> Trust me when I say I am "inside" the organiztion and that I probably know this Pete frined of yours.


So you haven't heard the same thing? Have you heard anything?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> So you haven't heard the same thing? Have you heard anything?


Let me get on the phone, i'll let you know what I know in 5 minutes


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

im torn...ricky is great, but if it gets us ron i really cant argue since ricky and pierce really play the same position and we have so many young guys as well....i love ricky damn i do, but this could give us that push.....


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

Sounds good, I hope my friend wasn't pulling my chain, he may have been because I've told him that Artest would help out our team on both ends of the floor. I definately hope it is brewing! Now you have me doubting Pete...


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

Cue the jeopardy music, c'mon dwest!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

ron artest is trouble... why do we even want him!?!?!?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

I don't either, but if it's happening, there is something to be said for being in on the scoop!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

where's the VBookie thread on Artest being in Green tonight! Personally I'd bet against it...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

my guys confirm nothing

i got on the lines and the people I talked to "outsiders" whom are pretty reliable say "No go" from what they know.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



Causeway said:


> where's the VBookie thread on Artest being in Green tonight! Personally I'd bet against it...


 :biggrin:
Bet you'd get good odds, too.


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

 that bursts my bubble. I was in such a good mood.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

You could be right, we'll know soon enough.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> that bursts my bubble. I was in such a good mood.


call your friend again, I want more detail, because unless he is a super insider then I doubt it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

They're giving too much if this is right (though I doubt it; no offense; I just don't trust new posters who have proven that I can trust them). Ricky Davis is enough for Artest, especially with the way he's been playing this year. If we add Artest, we just need a center and we're a contender.


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

What would you like me to ask? I'm not sure how much more specific it could be.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> What would you like me to ask? I'm not sure how much more specific it could be.


send me a PM (personal message) and let me know who your source is and what deparment he works for).


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

With 10 or less posts, you'll find a lot of skepticism. A lot of people try to jerk you around on these boards with stuff like this. While your deal is specific, you have not established a rep yet. No offense.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

I don't believe this... we do not need point guards or centers and Ricky is a Stephen Jackson clone. This makes zero sense from the Pacers P.O.V.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

Probably not happening. 
It's always fun to speculate, though.


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

Stephen Jackson could play the 3 while Ricky plays the 2. Ricky has a very similar contract to Ron and you could add a young prospect at either PG or C. It makes sense compared to the other deals your team has reportedly been offered.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

Well bruins, I'll say this, you know how to make an entrance. 
I'm off to watch another budding Celtic star's game. (My son's)


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

I don't believe it either but if it is true I think that Davis and Perk is way too much for Artest, but if I am the Celts you are not going anywhere anyways you might as well take a chance with a Davis, Banks and future No 1, my guess would be if that is true probably the pick we get from cleveland in the Welsch deal. We will see.


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*

I guess I'll give you more than likely the last update, Pete is no longer answering his phone. I guess soem of you were right for saying "not true". I get gullible whenever I hear something I really want to happen for our team. Now I realize that he probabley was just messing with me. :upset: 

Hell of an entrance to this new board huh? Sorry :no:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> "not true".




Was there any doubt.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Ron Artest will be a Celtic TONIGHT!!!*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Was there any doubt.....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Nope. Because Ainge can't trade a first without waiving the lottery protection on his 2006 first round picks. Something that's as likely as Danny volunteering to undergo castration with just a local to kill the pain.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

"I just heard from my friend who work's inside the organization"

translation: I just spoke to my buddy who sells popcorn during halftime.


"I work within the organization"

translation: I mop the piss covered floors of the bathroom.


I'm sure a lot of relevant people within the organization spend a lot of time on bbb.forums.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

well i guess we all got our hopes up...i sure was excited briefly, shulda knownbetter


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

For the record, I wouldn't trade Davis *and* Perkins for Artest.

In fact, I wouldn't trade Perkins for Artest, period. But I'm a homer and that's a different story.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> For the record, I wouldn't trade Davis *and* Perkins for Artest.
> 
> In fact, I wouldn't trade Perkins for Artest, period. But I'm a homer and that's a different story.


what he said...


----------

